# Cannon 2/14



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone? Anyone?  

I will ill be going.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> I will ill be going.



Yes Will be going !


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 11, 2014)

What are they looking to get?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 11, 2014)

thought I saw 6-12 somewhere here on a map....
Not so Accuweather is calling for 4-8.....so anywhere inbetween those ranges work for me !


----------



## Puck it (Feb 11, 2014)

i was thinking 5-8 by end of Friday


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be there 2/15! Should be some great snow!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 14, 2014)

Won't be back until Sunday.  Save a little please.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 14, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Won't be back until Sunday.  Save a little please.



We'll put the ropes up on a couple trails for you…any requests ?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 14, 2014)

Monday?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Monday?



Heck yeah!  I will be there for sure.  I will have my 2, 12yo nephews with me.  But they have ridden every just about every tree line on Cannon.  If anyone will be there let me know.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 14, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Heck yeah!  I will be there for sure.  I will have my 2, 12yo nephews with me.  But they have ridden every just about every tree line on Cannon.  If anyone will be there let me know.



Cool I'm debating between Magic and Cannon but I will be skiing on Monday no matter what. Let me know if you want to meetup I had a blast the last time.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 14, 2014)

I maybe able to depends on how much of the remodel on the shower gets done.  

BTW, today was awesome!!!  I will see if videos come out.


----------

